# fixing a dash scratch?



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

so i picked up my cruze on thursday and today unfortunately i noticed a pretty bad scratch on the gray dash panel right above the climate control knob. is there an easy way or any way to fix this? it annoys me that i have a car thats 2 days old and a scratch on it  ..


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Only way I can think of is to take it off and repaint or flat out replace it.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

With the color and texture on that plastic I don't think there is much you can do unfortunately.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Only way I can think of is to take it off and repaint or flat out replace it.


i was thinking replace, but i have no idea how to take it off or what part to order...


any ideas?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

GM Accessories is GM's accessory website and it has an interior trim kit that replaces the piece you are talking about as well as the matching one around the radio. It has a pattern to it but I haven't see it up close to give you a good description. I was trying to get more info on it but they just gave their website a makeover and it's jacked up right now. You can probably find that kit for less money at something like gmpartsdirect.com.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

cool, thanks. is there a writeup anywhere online about how to remove the panel to replace it?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> cool, thanks. is there a writeup anywhere online about how to remove the panel to replace it?


I haven't seen one yet but if you get that kit it does come with instructions......kind of. There is a paper in there but sometimes they are about as good as the directions for a $19.99 computer desk from Big Lots.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Contact your local dealer. Trust me, they "know a guy" I had this happen on a car and the "guy" was able to fix it to the point of not being able to tell. This is not something you wanna cheap out on, mess it up and even "the guy" can't fix it.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

I had the same problem when I purchases my cruze, fortunatly I seen it before I drove off the lot and got the dealership to fix it, they used a "wax"...all I know and it was only temp. looked perfect until it wore off I guess.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

My cruze sriv has push button start so don't need a key, but I noticed a few days after taking ownership that someone had tried to start the car by attempting to put the key into the plastic panel where the ignition barrel normally resides.

Spoke to my dealer and he said when you come in for the service he will have it replaced for me.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the same problem in my backseat where the 12v plug in is. There is a mini scratch on the plastic and it really bothers me too. 
Theres not much we can do, i suggest try painting it gently with a small brush and a matching color. if not, its probably easier to just leave it.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

so i pulled the dash apart yesterday trying to get a part number off the piece that is scratched (so i can try to replace it). luckily (with some help from another cruzetalk member) that part was very easy to remove...

however, i've got a dilemma now.

it appears there are two part numbers on the back...

94565208 / 94565210

both come up on GMPD as different parts. any ideas?


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

actually, based on this: P FLOOR CONSOLE;. Fits: Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

it seems one part number is silver color, the other is titanium color. my question is - how the **** do i know which color i've got? silver and titanium both sound like pretty much the same thing to me...



> K01 94565208 COVER. Transmission Control Lever
> COVER,M/TRNS CONT LVR TR(TITANIUM). Required: 01For: PJ 6-SPD MANUAL TRANS(MZ0),ELEK RIDE & HANDLING(FX3) (2011-2011) (2011 - 2011). $16.81
> 
> K01 94565210 COVER. Transmission Control Lever
> COVER,M/TRNS CONT LVR TR(SILVER). Required: 01For: PL 6-SPD MANUAL TRANS(MZ0),ELEK RIDE & HANDLING(FX3),(EXC LTZ(Z64) (2011-2011) (2011 - 2011). $17.50


----------

